# PSU for 1.5 lac  build



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 14, 2013)

Le proposed build
i5 4670k
Asus Maximus VI Hero
R9 290X
WD Caviar Black 1TB
Corsair vengeance 4GB x 2
CM Storm Enforcer
CM storm recon & quickfire ultimate

PSU should allow some headroom for OC(i5 @ 4.6Ghz+GPU OC)
I read that the Corsair tx series fan does not start at boot.is it true?
A guy on IVG told be to stay away from Corsair GS & TX Series


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 14, 2013)

seasonic x860 /corsair ax860 should be fine IMO.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 15, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Le proposed build
> i5 4670k
> Asus Maximus VI Hero
> R9 290X
> ...



Seasonic X750KM (X-Series) -9000. This is fully modular and 5 years warranty & that too for less price than others.


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 15, 2013)

If you are not going to crossfire in future, get a seasonic G550 which is more than enough for your configuration taking overclocking in to account.

*www.flipkart.com/seasonic-g550-550-watts-psu/p/itmdhx2hhekqzczz?pid=PSUDHX2HK3W6SWEC


----------

